# Reseting Shoulder Belt on Maxima 91'



## bigdaddyhiro (May 30, 2004)

I recently had alternator problems and I need to reset my shoulder belt in the front position. When I replaced the alternator it locked into the front position, does anyone know how to reset it manually? Can I just pull it forward or will that break it?


----------

